# My bug room



## Katnapper (May 23, 2009)

Want a tour of my bug room?  I made a little video...


----------



## Emile.Wilson (May 23, 2009)

HAHHAHAH love jingles! my cats always want to see my bugs, and they have broken in my room a couple of times and knocked over several containers  , very good video!


----------



## jameslongo (May 23, 2009)

I laughed, I cringed, I marvelled  

Great bug room. You definitely mean business. You rock!!!

Jingles :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2009)

Your room looks grand. :lol: 

Danny :lol:


----------



## wuwu (May 23, 2009)

that's so awesome!


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2009)

Wow. Since when did you start an operation like that?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 23, 2009)

Good video, I was afraid to go that it would be to slow, but it was fast paced and I was able to stay awake! :lol: two thumbs up Kat! ps excuse the poor smilie


----------



## jacksun (May 23, 2009)

Very cool Becky!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2009)

Nice i wish i had a bug room.... yours is really cool lots of cube nets you could house an army of mantis in those.


----------



## Eldur (May 23, 2009)

Nice room  

Jingles is very cute :lol: funny that he said goodbye haha


----------



## lectricblueyes (May 23, 2009)

You gotta be there to truly appreciate it. The sounds all around you, the movements, the sounds, smells (lol), and the heat! It was awesome sitting on the floor, llooking at all of her bugs and talking about our mantid experiences! Her husband is a cool guy with a pinball-machine hobby and her son is a great boy! Katnapper is a very unique and interesting down-to-earth hobbyist!


----------



## Katnapper (May 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!  

James, were you cringing at the roaches? lol

I'm glad the video didn't put you to sleep, Rebecca! Obviously, I'm not a spokesperson, lol.  

Rick, after I got hubs to relent about moving my mantids out of the bathroom and into the spare bedroom... it just kind of started growing exponentially from there!  :lol: Even though he doesn't care a whit about any of the "bugs," he's been pretty good at letting me indulge in the hobby. He didn't even say much when I bought the little fridge, and a new humidifier hehe, just for the bug room. We moved in some of the shelving units... and that did OK for a little while. But then I decided the twin size bed we had in there needed to go. I was stacking it full of rows of net cubes 3 high. And it was a pain rotating them to feed... with them falling over, and I had a bunch more all over the floor... and stepping over them. So I finally got him to help me move the bed out of there... and he even went and bought me some more shelving units!  I recently latched on to the bedroom T.V. (cable and all), haha!! It's bit by bit grown into what it looks like now. Hubs is adament (and has repeatedly reminded me) that it goes no farther than this one room though!  

Dave, it was so neat when you visited. I thoroughly enjoyed sitting on the floor in the bug room (aren't I a great hostess?  ) and being able to talk about and share the passion with my mantids with someone else who actually gets into them too!


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2009)

I want an animal room but the best I can get away with is one large shelving unit in our office. I have a spare room but it is filled with workout equipment.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (May 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> I want an animal room but the best I can get away with is one large shelving unit in our office. I have a spare room but it is filled with workout equipment.


rick why work out when you could have a army of mantids at your side?


----------



## Zephyr (May 23, 2009)

Sheer excellence!

My favorite part was, of course, the roaches. Lookin' good.  

Those crickets make me sick...


----------



## jameslongo (May 25, 2009)

The roaches set me off :wacko: They were pretty big! Olga recently invested in several Giant Burrowing Cockroaches (world's biggest in surface area). Aargh GROSS


----------



## Katnapper (May 25, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> The roaches set me off :wacko: They were pretty big! Olga recently invested in several Giant Burrowing Cockroaches (world's biggest in surface area). Aargh GROSS


Lol, James... those weren't even the biggest ones. I should have opened the Hisser's bin and let you have a gander at them! :lol: I can just see Olga chasing you around with big cockroaches....  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## revmdn (May 26, 2009)

Great room, and video. I would never be able to leave the house with all those mouths to feed. :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (May 26, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Great room, and video. I would never be able to leave the house with all those mouths to feed. :lol:


Thanks, Martin...  I don't.


----------



## OGIGA (May 26, 2009)

You are amazing!!!!! I just wonder how you keep this up.


----------



## Katnapper (May 27, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> You are amazing!!!!! I just wonder how you keep this up.


Lol... Thanks, Ogiga!  Actually I wonder sometimes too. :blink: :lol:


----------

